# sexy lingerie for a man?



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

They have all kinds of sexy gorgeous lingerie for women, so whats a man to wear? I want to look sexy for my wife too???


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Unless she buys it for you or approves it, she might not be into it. Some women don't like a man to put on anything special. Some like a man in just his usual undies or naked.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe so, but I don't feel sexy in them.....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I hear ya. Has your wife ever expressed an interest in your wearing anything special?


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I wear silk boxers...does that count?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife likes a variety of things, from tear-off thongs to spandex long leg briefs, with an unbuttoned dress shirt and a dash of cologne. Guaranteed to turn her on.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> I wear silk boxers...does that count?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that's sexy!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I think the sexiest way a man can dress is low rise pants ( just low enough to see his pelvis), with button up work shirt, top button undone with a wife beater underneath and maybe some chest hair poking out. Unkempt tosseled hair and a five o'clock shadow.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Check out "3 wishes" and "milanoo". Both have nice stuff for both, and it's pretty reasonable and a nice selection for her.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife has expressed nothing about sexy, I need to try and wow her somehow, ,,,,,,......,


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You can't go wrong with boxers.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I got my husband some - I guess you would call them boxer briefs but they are made out of very stretchy thin material. You can see everything. I like it.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

worth a try I guess


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought silk boxers for my hubs....for the short time he actually gets to keep them on...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

amazon has em, called magic silk....


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd try to talk to her about it first, because it's such a personal thing. 
I love when my partner wears jeans with the boots he got in the military... or sometimes just the boots. 

I want him to feel sexy too, but if he randomly showed up with 'sexy' guy lingerie, I'm not sure I'd know how to react, because it's not my thing.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

What's that outfit Borat wore? :smthumbup:

Serious though, silk boxers I could do.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> What's that outfit Borat wore? :smthumbup:
> 
> Serious though, silk boxers I could do.


A mankini:rofl:

I bought Hubby a leopard print thong a few years ago and he sometimes surprises me with them, he does look funny in them, but they do make his bulge look impressive.

I think the sexiest are the stretch boxers which keep everything supported and let you see the outline of the full package .... very nice


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I just wear Calvins, they have a little pocket that seems to make things look more impressive.

I wouldn't call them sexy, but they are very comfortable. My wife prefers me to wear the ones on the left.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The ladies love it:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I had not seen that mankini pic!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Borat is revoltingly and disgustingly gorgeous

Seriously though - a mankini is never a good look.

Nothing nicer than a pair of manly boxers, IMO. Not sure about silk ones, though...


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I think the sexiest way a man can dress is low rise pants ( just low enough to see his pelvis), with button up work shirt, top button undone with a wife beater underneath and maybe some chest hair poking out. Unkempt tosseled hair and a five o'clock shadow.


This. Except I like messy facial hair / goatee. Yum. And low rise jeans when you can see the happy trail when he has no shirt on....

And boxer briefs have always been my favorite. 

Otherwise, I don't dig men's "lingerie". 

OP - is just wear whatever she comments on the most. Like her favorite outfit of yours and her fave underwear of yours, undress slowly for her & smell good


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I am getting ready to try the low rise jean thing...........I am off work today!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> My wife likes a variety of things, from tear-off thongs to spandex long leg briefs, with an unbuttoned dress shirt and a dash of cologne. Guaranteed to turn her on.


My wife likes me in those long legged briefs.

Man, put them on and she smiles and starts purring!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Disappointed Wysh...thought there'd be a model in those undies ;(

Please don't do the man thong thing...please


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

BTW wife did not comment on jeans low on the waist, she said what are those still on for, lol


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've tried to show my wife different sexy underwear for me to buy for her pleasure, but she only seems to like boxer briefs- silky ones or even mesh style.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Boxers seem to be the choice, or nothing at all.....lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I just googled sexy lingerie for men and you would NOT believe what people have come up with :rofl:

Now I have to look up sexy women to get the horrid sights outta my eyes... bleh... oh well, was worth the laugh


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Womens lingerie is hot!, I wish my wife would wear some of them...


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

We just ordered a few things for our f**k weekend away coming up. I love all of that stuff. Cannot wait to break them in.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am going to dig the ones I bought my wife years ago and never wore and lay them on the bed, geeeze.


----------



## KAM1959 (Aug 28, 2013)

edbopc said:


> They have all kinds of sexy gorgeous lingerie for women, so whats a man to wear? I want to look sexy for my wife too???


I am in total agreement with you on this subject entirely. How many choices do men really have compared to women. 
It comes down to this: what color or text pouch do I wear this time or maybe leather. Does a fancy robe do it or what and our limited choices end. On the other hand, the choices for women are almost endless everything from styles, colors, textures and so forth. 
If their is one subject that I would express gender envy it would be this one. However, I have no interested in anything as goofy as "cross dressing" because to me that is not sexy and I know I would feel like a major FREAK. 
So let us broaden the question to the ladies what would you like to see your man wear?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"So let us broaden the question to the ladies what would you like to see your man wear?"

It is quite an individual preference, so what one of us might say "I like this or that!" another woman might say "that's totally gay looking to me!"

I think there was a thread once about fancy lingerie type thongs for men, and many women said "EW!!"

I once had a girlfriend tell me about a new guy she was seeing. The second time they had sex together, he had prepared for it by wearing a silky man thong. She was horrified and didn't know how to react. She felt he was expecting her to be all hot about it and that he hoped she would be like "oh baby you look great!" What she really felt was that he looked totally gay, so she wasn't able to say ANYTHING about it really and she said she just awkwardly took them off of him and got down to business just so she wouldn't have to be looking at it anymore. It made her THAT uncomfortable!

When she told me this story, I could see how this could have been very uncomfortable for both of them. I felt she had been fairly immature about the whole thing, but at the same time, she really did feel it looked gay and that disturbed her so he shouldn't have just assumed anything...he should have inquired as to her tastes a bit first.

I know a thong is not the only thing a man can wear but this does kind of apply to other things a man might put on his body.

Anyway...I dress my man up in all kinds of different ways, but that doesn't mean any other gal wants to do the same. Very individual.


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

Lingerie for a man is a well tailored suit.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> "So let us broaden the question to the ladies what would you like to see your man wear?"
> 
> It is quite an individual preference, so what one of us might say "I like this or that!" another woman might say "that's totally gay looking to me!"
> 
> ...


what do you dress your man in?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

See my blog in my signature below? There is a post about our Sex Closet on it. If I post a link to it people will slam me, but feel free to find it...I wrote about this a bit in that post.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

still looking.............


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

alright, where is it?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I am running to walmart tomorrow and buying some suspenders, then cut off some old jeans and make them really short, hang the suspenders to hold em up, nice anniversary night picture for wife?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Again...every woman has different taste. Will you be ok with it if she isn't into it?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know, it can come off fast, I really do not know if she likes any sexy clothes on me....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

now I am worried...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Just go for it, what is the worst that can happen? If she laughs, give her a spanking.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Just go for it, what is the worst that can happen? If she laughs, give her a spanking.


Oh I am going to for sure;;;;;;;;;wear the suspenders too.


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Good question. I find it's fun to let go a little and over the years lovers have decked out in silk boxer shorts, a very uncomfortable thong and a sarong-type arrangement - all sorts of stuff, some of it just slightly gender-bending. Left to my own devices I wouldn't bother with any of it but unlocking a few fantasies is a great form of play and if it gives my lady a buzz that's fine by me.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Thankfully I have never, ever, had to deal with a man in "sexy" underwear. Thongs, or net underpants or overly tight silky pouches would probably send me into a fit of the giggles.

My husband will only wear briefs. I have forbidden him to wear white ones.

I do like those tight fitted jersey boxers on a man with a decent figure and boxer shorts are always fine.

I don't like it when the man goes commando.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Not for nothing but lingerie is actually meant to be for women ............ besides i prefer my man to simply just be " butt naked "


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I like boxer briefs with a slit in the front where I can slide my hand in when it is least expected.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> Not for nothing but lingerie is actually meant to be for women ............ besides i prefer my man to simply just be " butt naked "


Hmmm...no silk boxers Elaine???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Hmmm...no silk boxers Elaine???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The boxers would only be on for a few minutes till i slide them off sooooo why bother


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> The boxers would only be on for a few minutes till i slide them off sooooo why bother


I have read that one a lot.....


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

There are options out there. I personally like a silk boxer, nice to feel and allows some movement as well. The fishnet boxer here Lingerie & Sexy Apparel » Mens - A Place For Passion would be nice too. 

I am not into thongs or the cutesy little numbers myself, but they would be fun for a little surprise. I always like to keep a good sense of humor and play involved in our life.

There are times that most sexy thing my H could wear is a pair of nice fitting jeans and a slim fitting shirt, that accentuates his arms, back and chest. Other times, just a towel, hanging low on the waist is a good look. 

I tend to be eclectic in my tastes, so variety is fun for us.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have decided to go with the obvious for my anniversary with a little twist, butt naked with a wig and top hat,,,little bit of Halloween in there....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This is where the Wolverine blades, Jedi robe, or having a sonic screwdriver comes in handy. 

I kid..! 


No socks lol. Naked, boxer briefs, or towel wrapped around the waist. Cheeky grin and a devilish twinkle in the eye, and oh my whiskers!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

That Mr Peanuts G string (elephant) ......oh my word, if he came out wearing that, I think I'd be in hysterics to the point that my tummy ached.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

After this forum I have concluded it is best for a man to be butt naked...


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

edbopc said:


> After this forum I have concluded it is best for a man to be butt naked...


Yesss ............... yessss pretty pleaseeee


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Yesss ............... yessss pretty pleaseeee


rrrrrrr, :smthumbup:


----------

